# Good loose minerals



## AlleysChicks (Jun 14, 2019)

I live in a area that has copper and selenium deficiencies. I ran out of the bag I had been using through the winter (cant remember the name right off).  I have been feeding manna pro minerals for about a month but have noticed a doe getting some orange on her legs and another losing tail hair. 

I have Nigerian dwarfs and a pygmy. 
I have access to tsc and rural king but will likely have to order online. Any good suggestions?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 14, 2019)

My ND don't  care for the loose minerals (although i still add it to their feed) they LOVE the goat mineral block from TS......goat candy ....the loose minerals alway are on the bottom, of their feed bowls...untouched


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My ND don't  care for the loose minerals (although i still add it to their feed) they LOVE the goat mineral block from TS......goat candy ....the loose minerals alway are on the bottom, of their feed bowls...untouched


Mine love loose minerals, my pygmy goats I had before as a teen wouldn't touch them. They liked tubs.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 14, 2019)

This is the loose minerals I use.  It comes in a 50# bag and even with the high shipping charge ($20.00) it still is less than I was paying for minerals. 

It is higher in copper, which I like, and contains DE and kelp.  The goats seem to really enjoy eating it.

http://www.newcountryorganics.com/shop/organic-livestock-feeds/goats-sheep-alpacas.html


----------

